# Can suburb cops around Boston ever buy a house?



## skippera350 (Jul 13, 2017)

I heard that Boston PD and MBTA cops make good money but when I look at the Cabridge PD's website, it says the Cambridge PD's first year salary is $40k and the thrid year salary is around $52k. There are some other suburb PDs like that too.That is like way much lower than the police salaries in other urban areas around the country. Especially when you know that the Boston area is like one of the 5 most expensive places in the US, I wonder if they can ever afford to buy their own houses or even save any money for anything. The rent is even crazy in that area. I hope they get at least 3 days off each week.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

What do you think details and OT are for?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Some towns you can work in , but can't afford to live there.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Cambridge makes a smidge more than 52 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Cambridge makes almost $100k a year and so does Boston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

skippera350 said:


> I heard that Boston PD and MBTA cops make good money but when I look at the Cabridge PD's website, it says the Cambridge PD's first year salary is $40k and the thrid year salary is around $52k.


Base salary. Details, OT can help enormously. Quinn Bill is still in effect in a few places, some 1/2, some whole.


----------



## Detail Cop (Oct 8, 2016)

skippera350 said:


> I heard that Boston PD and MBTA cops make good money but when I look at the Cabridge PD's website, it says the Cambridge PD's first year salary is $40k and the thrid year salary is around $52k. There are some other suburb PDs like that too.That is like way much lower than the police salaries in other urban areas around the country. Especially when you know that the Boston area is like one of the 5 most expensive places in the US, I wonder if they can ever afford to buy their own houses or even save any money for anything. The rent is even crazy in that area. I hope they get at least 3 days off each week.


You're kind of on to something here with the housing market. I can tell you that my base is over 100k, including Quinn. Court appearances, ordered OT, its probably not possible for me to make less than $125. Good money, no doubt. But as someone who is required by contract to live in Boston for 6 more years and looking to buy, I absolutely have to grab details and overtime in order to afford any house worth having in the city. You don't want to bitch about it to your friends making 50k a year, but yeah the residency rule is one hell of a bitch especially in this real estate market.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not sure where you got your info but many of the suburban departments make plenty more than that. My dept is about 40 mins from Boston and our base for a 4 year patrolman is 81K. Most patrol guys make 100-110K with minimal details and OT


----------



## skippera350 (Jul 13, 2017)

patrol22 said:


> I'm not sure where you got your info but many of the suburban departments make plenty more than that. My dept is about 40 mins from Boston and our base for a 4 year patrolman is 81K. Most patrol guys make 100-110K with minimal details and OT


Starting Base Pay (first year): $40,913
Second Year Base: $46,896
Third Year Base: $52,884

Benefits of Working for CPD - Police Department - City of Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That is very very old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

They max out at 72 base before Quinn etc

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

